# I bet she's a handful



## Graine de Moutarde

Salut à tout le monde!

J'aimerais bien votre avis pour traduire cette expression, s'il vous plaît!

Un peu de contexte:
Un homme se lamente parce que la femme qu'il aime le repousse. Son ami, cherchant à l'aider à se sentir mieux, lui donne des paroles d'encouragement pour ainsi dire, disant:


> You probably dodged a bullet with that one. I mean, she may look sweet and innocent, but I bet she's a handful


--c'est à dire qu'il croit que la femme n'était pas du tout faite pour lui; que, sans doute, une fois dans une relation, elle se montrerait manipulatrice et exigente, qu'elle chercherait à tirer profit de lui et de son argent, etc.

J'ai trouvé les suivants comme essais:

1. elle n'est pas facile à vivire
2. elle est bien épuisante
3. elle est dure à gérer
4. elle a un sacré numéros
5. elle t'aurait vidé.
6. c'est une fille à problèmes
Je penche pour le cinquième comme ça donne l'idée que la femme aurait été capable de l'épuiser de façon émotionnelle et aussi financière.

Merci d'avance pour votre aide!

~~~Graine de Moutarde


----------



## catheng06

mais c'est une plaie, une croix

en regardant d'un peu plus près la phrase je tenterais bien quelque chose du genre "je parie qu'elle a le feu aux fesses" (peut-être un peu fort), 
car j'ai la sensation qu'il y a vraiment opposition avec sweet et innocent.....

Natives will probably be more helpful....


----------



## Graine de Moutarde

Merci beaucoup, catheng06!

et vous avez toute l'étoffe d'un natif!


----------



## OLN

Avoir le feu au fesses a un sens restreint dans le langage courant, que n'a pas _be a handful.

elle t'aurait vidé _rend le double sens _épuiser_ et _vider les poches/le compte en banque._
Rajouter _"et pas que toi" _?_
_
mais on peut aussi rester plus vague : _c'est un sacré numéro, elle n'est pas aussi facile à vivre qu'il y paraît_, etc.


----------



## joelooc

OLN said:


> c'est un sacré numéro


----------



## catheng06

OLN said:


> _elle t'aurait vidé _rend le double sens _épuiser_ et _vider les poches/le compte en banque._
> Rajouter _"et pas que toi" _?



Très très bien vu OLN ! Chapeau bas !!!

filer la métaphore est un art....

En revanche je trouve que 'sacré numéro' a ici en français quelque chose de trop positif ..... question de point de vue sans doute.


----------



## Itisi

elle t'aurait donné du fil à retordre


----------



## Graine de Moutarde

Merci pour toutes ces suggestions excellentes, catheng06, OLN, joelooc, et Itisi! 

J'aime bien l'idée d'ajouter "et pas que toi"!


----------



## Jeyrem

Elle est séduisante et semble adorable, mais cette femme n'est qu'une source d'ennui. Crois-moi, tu as probablement évité le pire !


----------



## ForeverHis

catheng06 said:


> "je parie qu'elle a le feu aux fesses"


 Cela ne convient pas.


----------



## DrChen

Personnellement, si on me disait "elle t'aurait vidé, et pas que toi" je ne comprendrais pas du tout ce que la personne veut dire par "pas que toi". Déjà, je penserais "qui d'autre que moi ??" et pas "quoi d'autre ?".
Si je voulais vraiment utiliser "vider", j'aurais dit de manière explicite : "elle vous aurait vidés, toi et ton compte en banque."


----------



## Itisi

Je ne comprends pas comment à partir de 'I bet she's a handful' on arrive à _"elle t'aurait vidé _et _vider les poches/le compte en banque", plus "et pas que toi" !
_
PS - Je crois que Dr Chen dit à peu près la même chose.  Nos post se sont croisés.


----------



## OLN

Relire le fil ? 
C'est Graine de Moutarde qui a proposé "elle t'aurait vidé" (et d'ailleurs aussi "sacré numéro"); je n'ai fait que rebondir et faire une suggestion parmi d'autres.
C'est aussi elle qui a précisé "elle se montrerait manipulatrice et exigeante, qu'elle chercherait à tirer profit de lui et de son argent, etc." . Pas la définition de _handful_, mais si c'est ce que veut dire l'auteur...

donner du fil à retordre 

Par contre, "être une source d'ennui" au singulier ne va pas à mon avis. Il ne se serait pas ennuyé avec elle, mais elle lui aurait causé des ennuis.


----------



## catheng06

C'est  un nid à soucis/ennuis ?

Moins 'orienté' que mes précédentes propositions......


----------



## Itisi

'A handful' est quelque chose qu'on dit généralement en parlant d'enfants, parce qu'ils peuvent être très actifs et difficile à contrôler, donc ils demandent votre attention et prennent votre énergie.  On peut extrapoler pour une femme...


----------



## DrChen

J'aurais mis un truc du genre "c'est un cauchemar" je pense.


----------



## ForeverHis

Je pense qu'il s'agit  d'une femme difficile, exigeante, peut-être avec des troubles emotionnels.  Une casse-pieds ?


----------



## Nicomon

_Elle t'en aurait fait voir de toutes les couleurs ?  _(même sens que : _donner du fil à retordre_) _
_
Plutôt que :  _elle est épuisante_, moi j'aurais dit façon litote :  _... mais je parie qu'elle (n') est pas reposante. _


----------



## joelooc

Itisi said:


> 'A handful' est quelque chose qu'on dit généralement en parlant d'enfants, parce qu'ils peuvent être très actifs et difficile à contrôler, donc ils demandent votre attention et prennent votre énergie.





Nicomon said:


> je parie qu'elle (n') est pas reposante.


Je m'en voudrais d'insister mais ces deux citations résument exactement le sens qu'on donne en général à "c'est un sacré numéro" = "tu n'as pas fini d'en voir des vertes et des pas mûres"


----------



## ForeverHis

Définition en anglais : informal A person or group that is very difficult to deal with or control.
handful | Definition of handful in English by Oxford Dictionaries

Donc, c'est le sens de "sacré numéro" ?


----------



## DrChen

joelooc said:


> le sens qu'on donne en général à


Joelooc, toi et moi ne devons pas avoir le même "on" alors. Chez moi le sens qu'on donne en général est plutôt "c'est quelqu'un d'original, dis-donc !"
Je n'ai jamais entendu ni utilisé sacré numéro autrement qu'avec une pointe d'amusement et/ou de bienveillance.


----------



## joelooc

C'est une chose de voir deux adultes bienveillants contempler un(e) enfant en train d'essayer d'attirer leur attention et une autre de voir deux mâles dans un bistrot échangeant des considérations sur une adulte de leur connaissance. J'ai souvent entendu "c'est un sacré numéro" utilisé dans le sens de "c'est un drôle de pistolet". Le "on" est impersonnel c'est peut-être le "général" qui est plus délicat


----------



## petit1

une vraie peste


----------



## Itisi

*petit1*, 'a handful' n'a rien de méchant, ça peut même être sympa, si on aime les défis !


----------



## petit1

Oui,* Itisi*, c'est vrai, mais je m'appuyais sur l'explication donnée par *Graine de Moutarde*  dans le premier post:


Graine de Moutarde said:


> --c'est à dire qu'il croit que la femme n'était pas du tout faite pour lui; que, sans doute, une fois dans une relation, elle se montrerait manipulatrice et exigente, qu'elle chercherait à tirer profit de lui et de son argent, etc.


----------



## Itisi

*petit1*, le premier post a été remanié, et je n'avais pas vu ce qui a été rajouté...


----------



## Nicomon

Je comprendrais « sacré numéro » comme DrChen.  Au Québec on dit « tout un numéro/moyen numéro ». 





> (emploi familier) Personne excentrique — anticonformiste, bizarre, excentrique, guignol, non-conformiste, original.


  Je comprendrais la même chose de « drôle de pistolet » et je ne traduirais pas ces expressions par _handful.

... elle est pénible (à ses heures)._
Et dans le sens _"she's high maintenance" :  elle coûte cher d'entretien. _


----------



## Graine de Moutarde

Me voilà donc avec un embarras de choix!  Merci infiniment! 

La suggestion de Nicomon n'est pas du tout mal non plus! "Elle coûte cher d'entretien." Ça aussi ça donne le double sens, je crois!


----------



## BUCK52

Cette femme-là te donnera " du fil à retorde"...


----------



## polyglotwannabe

Allow me to butt in. Itisi said something like this. (Forever too).
*'A handful'* est quelque chose qu'on dit généralement en parlant d'enfants, parce qu'ils peuvent être très actifs et difficile à contrôler, donc ils demandent votre attention et prennent votre énergie. On peut extrapoler pour une femme...
I totally agree with her, because that is the meaning and usage of the term in question.
Take a read from this definition:
Handful
*A euphemism used to describe a kid who is an attention demanding jerk and allowed to behave badly wherever she / He goes. She/He wields control the over family while her/his parents do nothing to discourage it, in fact they may beam with pride over the behavior and even find it adorable. (See also: feisty, sparkplug, firecracker, pistol)
My 10-year old is such a feisty little firecracker, isn't she? She's the baby of the family and can be a real handful.*

This word is used 9 times out of 10 in reference to children, kids, when they are being difficult and, obedience, is a word they are not very familiar with. You can take it and run with it, and use it in reference to an adult, but in most cases, the reference is done in a facetious or funny way, meaning that he / she is acting like an obstreperous and unmanageable child, in the manner that a child who is a 'handful' would behave.
Any translation that deviates from this meaning is not altogether very accurate.


----------

